# Spinning fish?



## Akasha (Dec 9, 2010)

So we purchased 2 clown loaches earlier this week. We placed them into one of our tanks with a betta and a pleco. Yesterday they were fine, we went out for about 2 hours and when we got home one was dead, had never exhibited any signs of being sick other than hiding more than the other one, but we figured because they were still adapting to the new tank. This morning the other clown loach is exhibiting some strange behaviour.

It kind of swimming in a cork screw pattern. Been looking a few hours online and the only thing I can really find is that it is possibly whirling disease or a swim bladder problem. Concerned that it might affect the other two tank mates, but so far they are not showing any signs of acting strangely.

We did have a piece of java wood in the tank that we removed this morning just in case and also did a full water change.

Took a video of what the fish is doing, maybe someone has had some experience with this? Sorry about the sound I think we were watching Gene Simmons in the background.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

To be it looks like a swim bladder problem which is near impossible to help.


----------



## Akasha (Dec 9, 2010)

=( I just hope whatever is causing it isn't contagious


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

The three things I can think of that cause corkscrew swimming are:

a) High nitrates (maybe nitrate poisoning at the fish store)
b) Edwardsiella bacterial infection (hole in the head, septicemia) 
c) Streptococcus infection

Watch your other fish for symptoms and if it looks like anything's up, try treating with some Metronidazole .


----------

